#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Голодание что б не плющило

## Екатерина Петровна

У нас тут жара адская, хочется поголодать, но на второй-третий день начинает плющить, то есть желчь и ветер усиливается со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Не на кого конечно не бросаюсь, но некомфортно и противно. Как во время этого можно нормальзовать ветер и желчь ну и вообще?

----------


## Ersh

А Вы правильно входите в голодание? Или просто прекращаете есть и все?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Ну я пью при этом много. Всякие очищения тоже делала. Впринципе все источники, где я про это читала  не говорят что надо перед этим делать что то особенное.

----------


## Ersh

Ну в общем особенного ничего делать не надо, надо просто грамотно перед полным голоданием постепенно снижать количество еды до нуля. Период вхождения в голодание должен быть равен периоду голодания. Потом - зеркально - выход из голодания. На моих глазах так человек практиковал месячное голодание - месяц входил, месяц только пил воду, потом месяц выходил.

----------


## Вао

А я пробовал голодать, так у меня к пяти часам начиналась сильная головная боль. И после нескольких раз я бросил голодать.  :Mad:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Может от того что мало воды?
У меня знакомый у него типа конституция ветра, он к вечеру плохо себя чувствует если не поест, хотя всякие очищения делал.

----------


## Kamla

> У меня знакомый у него типа конституция ветра, он к вечеру плохо себя чувствует если не поест, хотя всякие очищения делал.


А он уверен,что он конституция чистый ветер?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Он ... ну может и не чистый... Но более ветер чем все остальное. Он даже еду когда есть ветер возбуждающую, то ему хуже.

----------


## woltang

> А я пробовал голодать, так у меня к пяти часам начиналась сильная головная боль. И после нескольких раз я бросил голодать.
> _____________


  аналогично.   тибетский врач посоветовал, просто уменьшить  порцию еды до двух столовых(чайных) ложек ,к примеру, и есть часто 5-6 раз в день.

ЗЫ. это ветер, точно...

----------


## Neroli

> Ну в общем особенного ничего делать не надо, надо просто грамотно перед полным голоданием постепенно снижать количество еды до нуля. Период вхождения в голодание должен быть равен периоду голодания. Потом - зеркально - выход из голодания. На моих глазах так человек практиковал месячное голодание - месяц входил, месяц только пил воду, потом месяц выходил.


Леш, первый раз слышу про снижение количества еды. 
Перед голоданием рекомендуется правильно питаться, а потом переставать есть. Через 2-3 дня чувство голода у большинства пропадает совсем. 
Это связанно с тем, что организм подключает какие-то там свои внутренние резервы. А если есть, даже совсем мало, никакие резервы не врубятся, организм будет ожидать пищи, в итоге получим истощение, а не лечение. 

зы: это не моё личное мнение, из Малахова когда-то почерпнула.

----------


## Neroli

Людям с конституцией ветра больше трех дней голодать не рекомендуется. 

зы: проверено.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Ребята, а как узнать ветер ты или кто-то ишшо?

----------


## Neroli

http://www.zempa.ru/articles/?idar=11

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Мне после первого дня уже не хочется, зато потом если после 3 дней сразу нажраться клубники например, такие приходы !!! Мысли сдыхают почти совсем и тело валяется как тряпка, где пнешь. А главное ничего не надо!  :Smilie: ))

----------


## До

> http://www.zempa.ru/articles/?idar=11


60 55 55 бедный я.  :Confused:

----------


## kirava

Людям ветра вообще голодать не рекомендуется, Еше Донден в своей книге пишет, что люди на западе впадают в крайности и вместо того, чтобы просто правильно питаться и вести правильный образ жизни садятся на всякие диеты экстримальные и голодают по страшному  нанося себе только вред.

----------


## Kamla

> Через 2-3 дня чувство голода у большинства пропадает совсем. 
> Это связанно с тем, что организм подключает какие-то там свои внутренние резервы. А если есть, даже совсем мало, никакие резервы не врубятся, организм будет ожидать пищи, в итоге получим истощение, а не лечение. 
> 
> зы: это не моё личное мнение, из Малахова когда-то почерпнула.


У меня и на вторую неделю не пропадало...это потому,что перестала есть резко.надо постепенно,и не травмировать организм.

На счет резервов,это просто тело начинает есть само себя.

+
а если есть мало,и то,что нужно,то и можно без голодания очистить тело от многих ядов. если кому интересно,есть спец диета,могу написать.

----------


## Kamla

> Он ... ну может и не чистый... Но более ветер чем все остальное. Он даже еду когда есть ветер возбуждающую, то ему хуже.


дада...любимый мятный чай...(горько плачет,но все равно идёт готовить))

Екатерина, наблюдая за людьми ку которых болит голова во время поста могу вот что сказать. Если, как говорите вы, человек делал неолбходимые чистки, и у него все ещё продолжает болеть голова, то это говорит о закрытости головных энергоцентров. Они закрыты у многих городских жителей, и можно их просто постепенно открывать .

----------


## Тала

> А я пробовал голодать, так у меня к пяти часам начиналась сильная головная боль. И после нескольких раз я бросил голодать.


Головная боль на голодании на первых порах - обычное явление, особенно, если у вас:
1. Остеохондроз (а он почти у всех в той или иной степени развит после 20)
или/и:
2. Вы много пьете чая (особенно черного) в период между голоданиями
или/и:
3.Едите много сладостей.
Во время голоданий организм постепенно очищается от шлаков. И если поголодать регулярно в течении месяца для начала сутки раз в неделю, лучше всего по субботам желательно без воды, то эффект накопится и голова перестанет болеть. Наилучший выход из голодания: сочный фрукт (апельсин, грепфрут, или летние фрукты любые). Через час - гречневая каша с растительным маслом и очищающий салат: сырая свекла, морковь и капуста, все потереть на крупной  терке, приправить раст. маслом, петрушкой, зеленым луком.

----------


## Тала

> У нас тут жара адская, хочется поголодать, но на второй-третий день начинает плющить, то есть желчь и ветер усиливается со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Не на кого конечно не бросаюсь, но некомфортно и противно. Как во время этого можно нормальзовать ветер и желчь ну и вообще?


Мне кажется к длительному голоданию лучше привыкать постепенно. Для начала достаточно двух-трех-суточного голодания в неделю (сутки - это даже не голодание, просто не поел вовремя), постепенно привыкнув можно переходить к 5 дням, неделе.

----------


## Тала

Да, и еще при головной боли очень помогает лимонное масло. Его нужно намазать на лоб. Жгет, конечно сильно, но минут через 20 головная боль проходит.
Еще масло лаванды при головной боли очень хорошо действует.

----------


## Вао

> Головная боль на голодании на первых порах - обычное явление, особенно, если у вас:
> 1. Остеохондроз (а он почти у всех в той или иной степени развит после 20)
> или/и:
> 2. Вы много пьете чая (особенно черного) в период между голоданиями
> или/и:
> 3.Едите много сладостей.


Ужас. Я даже не предполагал, что у меня все так плохо. И чая много пью, и сладости ем, да еще, по всей видимости, и остеохондрозом страдаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Тала

> Ужас. Я даже не предполагал, что у меня все так плохо. И чая много пью, и сладости ем, да еще, по всей видимости, и остеохондрозом страдаю.


Просто проблема если есть, на голодании она проявляется. Голодание как лакмус, проявляет проблемы. А если проблема есть, ее надо решать.
Я, кстати, не знаю ни одного человека, у которого на голодании в первое время голова не болела.
Кстати, можно начинать с того, чтобы не есть часов до 2 дня. Чтобы организм приучить.

----------


## Тала

> но на второй-третий день начинает плющить, то есть желчь и ветер усиливается со всеми вытекающими последствиями.


В таких случаях очень полезно холодной водой облиться.

----------


## Аньезка

А как при голодании организм решает вопрос с витаминами и микроэлементами, которые ему ежедневно нужны?

----------


## Asanga

А я вот голодаю, когда отравлюсь общепитовской жратвой, что стало происходить после переезда в Москву с завидной регулярностью. Хотя голодание для фигуры мне вовсе не требуется. :-(

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Кстати о птичках  :Smilie:  Если отравиться со всеми гм...  вытекающими последствиями, можно ли использовать шана-пракшалану для того что бы все нафиг почистить?

----------


## куру хунг

> Кстати о птичках  Если отравиться со всеми гм...  вытекающими последствиями, можно ли использовать шана-пракшалану для того что бы все нафиг почистить?


 По этому поводу не знаю. Но уменя после голодовки и последующего шан-пракшалана, почти исчез похмельный синдром, к моему величайшему удивлению, да и радости что там говрить.

----------


## Neroli

> Кстати о птичках  Если отравиться со всеми гм... вытекающими последствиями, можно ли использовать шана-пракшалану для того что бы все нафиг почистить?


Там еще упражнения делать нужно! Не думаю, что отравленный, и тем самым ослабленный организм будет сильно рад.

Скорее всего от соленой воды просто вырвет, что хорошо.
Догнатся можно клизмой, но это на любителя.  :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> А как при голодании организм решает вопрос с витаминами и микроэлементами, которые ему ежедневно нужны?


Судя по тому что мало кто умирает от непродолжительного голодания - не так уж и нужны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Там еще упражнения делать нужно! Не думаю, что отравленный, и тем самым ослабленный организм будет сильно рад.
> 
> Скорее всего от соленой воды просто вырвет, что хорошо.
> Догнатся можно клизмой, но это на любителя.


Ну по идее наоборот должно все промыть... И упражнения там - не гири тягать впринципе. Хотя интерес конечно чисто теоритический , поэксперементировать не на ком.

----------


## Kamla

> Я, кстати, не знаю ни одного человека, у которого на голодании в первое время голова не болела.


Тала,давайте знакомимся ближе,у меня не болела. :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   И скажу больше, как можно вообще голодать, если голова болит? Это тамогунное издевательство, а куда ведут такие аскезы?




> А как при голодании организм решает вопрос с витаминами и микроэлементами, которые ему ежедневно нужны?


Перед голоданием длиннее 3-х дней нужно сделать анализы.Если все в порядке, то при правильном подходе все намана будеть :Smilie:  
А вообще Можно просто пить полстакана в день разбавленных молока,сока(чередовать),и класть в них специи.

Петровна, и Нероли, Я в своё время наэксперементировалась,скажу, что упражнения никакие вообще можно не делать, и так работает, но!!! внимание, предостережеие. Эту солёную воду запрещено пить тем,у кого в роду хоть у кого есть повышенное давление. Соль очень повышает давление.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

О, нет, если я буду бегать по полликлинникам и сдавать анализы перед голоданием, то у меня начнет болеть голова еще до начала   :Smilie: ))

А нельзя что нибудь вместо соли... Меня от соленой воды мутит и пить очень противно, личная реакция, даже чай соленый мне противен. Может потому что соли вообще практически не ем или от того, что ассоциируется с морем когда наглотаешься её в шторм потом в животе противно.
А если уменьшаю концентрацию, то ничего не получается  :Frown:

----------


## куру хунг

> О, нет, если я буду бегать по полликлинникам и сдавать анализы перед голоданием, то у меня начнет болеть голова еще до начала  ))
> 
> А нельзя что нибудь вместо соли... Меня от соленой воды мутит и пить очень противно, личная реакция, даже чай соленый мне противен. Может потому что соли вообще практически не ем или от того, что ассоциируется с морем когда наглотаешься её в шторм потом в животе противно.
> А если уменьшаю концентрацию, то ничего не получается


 В аптеках порошок продаёться под названием "Фортранс", эт не шутка чесслово не возбудитель.

----------


## Kamla

Кстати, Петровна, сюдя по Вашим постам(чисто интуитивно), Вам неплохо соблюдать посты в полнолуние на природе. И пить при этом немного хорошой воды.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Я к порошкам отношусь специфически. Мне ж для здоровья, а какое оно в них может быть? Порошки это совсем другая тема...

На природе глодать тяжело бывает там много слишком бегаешь, как то не в тему. Хотя впринципе можно.

----------


## Kamla

> На природе глодать тяжело бывает там много слишком бегаешь, как то не в тему.


Катерин..Когда голодают, особенно в начале если плохо, и все болит, то не бегают, а сидят в пещере, и медитируют=)))

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

О! Кстати, как раз на сл неделе в пещеру, надо и поголодать заодно...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Скоро будет семинар Голтиса в Крыму - он большо-ой спец по голоданиям www.goltis.info

Хотя по-моему лучше есть и не париться, чем голодать и париться.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А кто парится?  :Smilie:  Аскетизм это ж периодически по кайфу  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Кстати говоря переходить к голоду постепенно уменьшая колличество пищи категорически не рекомендуется. Это просто угробит организм.

----------

Raudex (24.03.2009)

----------


## Ivan Zezyulya

> Кстати говоря переходить к голоду постепенно уменьшая колличество пищи категорически не рекомендуется. Это просто угробит организм.


Гм, это почему же? Можно по-подробнее?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Абрамов

> Кстати говоря переходить к голоду постепенно уменьшая колличество пищи категорически не рекомендуется. Это просто угробит организм.


Спорно. Более чем спорно. Это один из вариантов входа в голод. Смотря что вам от голода нужно, и как долго вы собираетесь голодать...

Организм гробят метания замутнённого ума, в основном...

----------


## Piotr

[QUOTE=Вао]А я пробовал голодать, так у меня к пяти часам начиналась сильная головная боль. И после нескольких раз я бросил голодать.  :Mad: [/QUO
есть мнение шта голова на4инает болеть от токсинов, поступающих в кровь уже практи4ески 4ерез полдня голода из кише4ника, т.к. там остаются каловые массы (кал кстати образуетса в кише4нике в те4ение всего срока голодания, в т.4. многлодневного из остатков больных тканей и шлаков которые первыми  организм  "съедает") проверено на практике не раз -помогает КЛИЗМА = кружка эсмарха - (продается в каждой аптеке)- голова проходит моментально и вообще само4увствие резко улу4шается. я вообще без клизмы голод не на4инаю, ну или с шанк-пракшаланы можно на4инать вход в голодание тоже :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Интересный тест. У меня вышло 
Ветер 61
Желчь 67
Слизь 78

Думал у меня разрыв будет больше.

Что касается голодания, то я готовлю себя скорее психологически. Начинаю перед голоданием есть понемного и с максимальной осознанностью, стараюсь воздерживаться от еды все более длительный срок и внимательно слежу за ощущениями в организме, стараясь прежде рассмотреть возникающее и усиливающееся ощущение голода, прежде чем его утолять. За два дня очень легко готовлюсь к 3-4 дневной голодовке, которая проходит достаточно легко. Больше обычно не голодаю, посколько веду довольно активный образ жизни, да и близкие с друзьями переживают, волнуются. 
Обычно провожу разгрузовчные дни в воскресенье и понедельник, раз в месяц голодаю с воскресенья по вторник-среду. Планирую недельную голодовку на первую половину своего грядущего отпуска.
Но вообще обычно не испытываю дискомфорта воздерживаясь от еды достаточно длительное время, обнаруживал, что и на пятый день не слишком нуждаюсь в пище. 
Все время голодовки пью зеленый чай, заваривая одну-две чайные ложки на поллитра с утра свежего и в течение дня завариваю этот чай снова и снова. В среднем за день выпиваю около 3.5 - 4 литров такого чая. 
Самочувствие хорошее на протяжение всего этого времени, легкая тяга ощутить какой-нибудь вкус появляется, но легко отбрасывается.

----------


## Piotr

> Тала,давайте знакомимся ближе,у меня не болела.   И скажу больше, как можно вообще голодать, если голова болит? Это тамогунное издевательство, а куда ведут такие аскезы?
> 
> 
> 
> Перед голоданием длиннее 3-х дней нужно сделать анализы.Если все в порядке, то при правильном подходе все намана будеть 
> А вообще Можно просто пить полстакана в день разбавленных молока,сока(чередовать),и класть в них специи.
> 
> Петровна, и Нероли, Я в своё время наэксперементировалась,скажу, что упражнения никакие вообще можно не делать, и так работает, но!!! внимание, предостережеие. Эту солёную воду запрещено пить тем,у кого в роду хоть у кого есть повышенное давление. Соль очень повышает давление.


если делается шанк пракшалана (выпивание соленой воды  для полного очищения ж.к. тракта), то без этих 4х простых, но обязательных упражнений просто ничего не получится - они открывают сфинктеры желудка, кишечников ит.д. (хотя м.б. у вас оссобенный случай) об етом в сети полно подробной инфы -что и как делать - наберите "шанкпракшалана "процедура вопщем то на 2 часа максимум
а вот употребление каких-либо напитков на голоде никак не поможет перейти организму на эндогенное т.е. внутреннее питание. Етот переход происходит на 3-7 сутки голода в зависимости от степени зашлакованности организма при условии шта вы пьете только чистую воду. вот тогда и голод пройти должен, хотя у меня и к 9-ым суткам голода не прошел -но ето потомушта организм растущий видно. А в противном случае, т.е. когда вы употребляете к.л. частицы пищи, кроме воды, вы рискуете нажить себе проблемы с желудком, т.к. он будет выделять желуд. сок, а переваривать фактически будет нечего.
и организм будет в режиме нито-нисе, что гораздо тяжелее, чем "чистый" голод
на прошлых выходных голодал 3 суток на воде. всю ночь вторых суток протанцевал на опен-эйре- ет дискотека только не в клубе, а на свежем воздухе- в лесу(кто не знает) молодежь нынче так развлекается :Smilie:   утром 3го дня 10 км пешочком из этого лесу с увесистым рюкзачком до автобуса и, как итог, 3 дня голода по эффекту оказались как 7! Т.е. чем  динамичнее вы проводите голод тем интенсивнее очищение! и легче переносить его когда вы чем-то заняты хотя тяжести тоскать не рекомендуется.
а вообще читайте первоисточники -Поль Брэг "Чудо голодания" -классика, Ар Эддар( кстати русский йог) "Трактат о питании" -главы об очищении,рекомендую особенно этого автора; книги Малахова, но Малахов на мой взгляд экстремист - мочу пить призывает! :EEK!:   правда описание того что происходит с организмом на голоде у него пожалуй подробнейшее из мною встреченных.В сети все это наверняка доступно.Удачи!

----------


## Piotr

Все время голодовки пью зеленый чай, заваривая одну-две чайные ложки на поллитра с утра свежего и в течение дня завариваю этот чай снова и снова. В среднем за день выпиваю около 3.5 - 4 литров такого чая. 

 а вот на чае не пробовал -хотя напиток ценню! будем эксперементировать :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Ivan Zezyulya, когда-то очень давно я читал, что если если уменьшать количество пищи постепенно то организм не успевает переключится на резервное питание и это может привести к истощению . Я совсем не уверен, что это так, так что не настаиваю.

Andrei Besedin, Где-то на сайте у этого Голтиса я когда-то прочёл, что он вроде занимается боевыми искусствами. И его система настолько эффективна, что его ученика на третей ступени перестают спаринговать с людьми поскольку достойных соперников не остаётся. Они начинают тренироваться на тиграх. Он это на полном серьёзе пишет. Я тогда закрыл его сайт навсегда.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

В одной из тем на БФ говорил(писал), о личном опыте голодовок, мне всегда  очень помогал недельный полный голод. При этом всегда чувствовал себя очень хорошо, при выходе из голодовок возможны настоящие чудеса. В настоящее время не практикую голод, раньше делал это много раз,сейчас, вообще не заморачиваюсь с питанием моиму организму приятно всё, обычно с утра и дополовины дня ничего кроме кофе, ем обычно один раз вечером, до отбоя пью простой чай,перед сном с мёдом, самочувствие отличное.

----------

